# Share the best websites which many people doesn't know



## young_joz (Dec 8, 2007)

Jot down some of the websites that you think its useful and wish to share with others. Or Any sites worth visiting.


----------



## Garbage (Dec 8, 2007)

Let me start...

If you want some ADVANCE knowledge in Computer Security, then visit the Igniteds - At the Heart of (in)Security Forum.


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Dec 8, 2007)

My choices:

*compareindia.com
*videohelp.com
*funphotosvideos.com


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Dec 8, 2007)

For notebook comparison and reviews :-
*notebookcheck.com


----------



## Garbage (Dec 9, 2007)

And for any time of information, please visite this site.


----------



## slugger (Mar 28, 2008)

Let me add my 2 bit

*Cryptome* (They frequently get D-DOSed by IPs they claim belong to Govt agencies)

*Global flight* (From the publishers of Flight International)


----------



## desiibond (Mar 28, 2008)

engadget.com <-- one stop for tech news.


----------



## techtronic (Mar 28, 2008)

*www.tomshardware.com - Excellent Site for Hardware Reviews*


----------



## mkmkmk (Mar 29, 2008)

www.lifehacker.com

Tech tricks, tips and downloads for getting things done


----------



## Tanmay (Mar 29, 2008)

www.chip-india.com


----------



## gurujee (Mar 29, 2008)

*i25.tinypic.com/334spig.gif

**whaticallmusic.blogspot.com*

*Your Ultimate Musical Paradise*


----------



## hullap (Mar 29, 2008)

uuhhhhhh


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 29, 2008)

gurujee said:


> *i25.tinypic.com/334spig.gif
> 
> **whaticallmusic.blogspot.com*
> 
> *Your Ultimate Musical Paradise*



lol... advertising.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 29, 2008)

*priceguru.in/
*makethemove.net 
*slashdot.org (flame till you die! )


----------



## icehot (Mar 29, 2008)

I love these sites

www.portablefreeware.com --------- for freeware 
www.giveawayoftheday.com---------fo...-----------To knowthe local time of any place


----------



## motobuntu (Mar 29, 2008)

*www.itidiots.com/  - one of the best collection of tech videos
*netcraft.com/  - here you can know which website is running on what OS and other information like it's servers uptime etc.
*astalavista.com/ - get latest news from the world of hacking
*xpressionsz.com/ - nice collection of books (RS links)


----------



## gowtham (Mar 29, 2008)

*Geeks-live.com

Its my site-- i update it quite regularly with various tech news, tips and tricks. one must stop on the net for passing time!!  
And do check out the forum....u can download latest movies, songs, books and much much more...........

p.s. hope this isnt considered spamming??


----------



## icehot (Mar 31, 2008)

www.freewaregenius.com
Excellent unknown freeware collection. Speciality is the wonderful comparison between various freewares

The Slogan is interesting
" ONE DAY ALL SOFTWARE WILL BE FREE"


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 31, 2008)

My website. What else?


----------



## abhijitroy (Mar 31, 2008)

My picks:
*www.goidirectory.nic.in
*www.india.gov.in
*www.corecentre.org
*www.bollywoodworld.com
*cricket.123india.com
*www.medicinenet.com


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2008)

www.hackthissite.org


----------



## remrow (Mar 31, 2008)

*programmersheaven.com 
*mmorpg.com
*w3schools.invisionzone.com w3schools forum

*cybersansar.com an Nepali Entertainment site (mostly models)
and more given below


----------



## imageek (Apr 1, 2008)

The baap of it all

stumbleupon.com

ther r many sites like this one


----------



## mobilogist (Apr 1, 2008)

it's in my signature.


----------



## hullap (Apr 2, 2008)

^ ADVERTISING


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 2, 2008)

*www.dealmaadi.com
*www.offersforshoppers.com
*www.techshop.in
*www.shopmania.in
*dealguru.in (my online shopping deals blog)
*v-street.net/forums (v-street game forums)
*www.erodov.com (nice indian tech forums, people there have a lot of group orders)
*www.indiangamersleague.com (another nice Indian gaming website)

*trak.in (popular one man indian business blog)
*pluggd.in (indian startup news and info like techcrunch)


hehe I luv online shopping  

_


----------



## Lucky Rathod (Apr 2, 2008)

www.esnips.com    // freebooks
www.filehippo.com www.download.com // freesoftwares
www.cprogramming.com  // to improve in c programming (tips,exercise..)
www.keyxl.com    <all keyboard shortcuts>
www.processlibrary.com  <all proceesses in OS are discribed here>
www.answers.com  <answers to any question>
www.4shared.com  <sharing files and photos>


----------



## MasterMinds (Apr 3, 2008)

gsmarena.com   to have a quick look on the phone


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2008)

*www.fanbox.com*:This is worth a try but I'm not using it. My friends are using it...and I'm also quite impressed...


----------



## slugger (Apr 4, 2008)

*The Engineering Search Engine

Globalspec


A multi-disciplinary Engineering forum* (sub domain of the above domain)

*CR4 - Home*


----------



## tech24 (Jun 18, 2008)

hey buddies, igniteds.net is back now... they have upped with vbulletin this time... my old bookmark is now re-modified


----------



## xbonez (Jun 18, 2008)

*3564020356.org/

beat this riddle site and u'll have learnt all there is to learn about reversing, decrypting, cracking and stegonagraphy


----------



## max_demon (Jun 18, 2008)

4chan.com << Unmoderated biggest online community .
slashdot.com
gizmodo.com
lifehacker.com
unencyclopedia.com
gsmarena.com


----------



## desiibond (Jun 18, 2008)

www.anandtech.com 
www.extremetech.com
www.cnet.com

All the above three are great technology news and review sites.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 18, 2008)

*howtoforge.com 
*icanhascheezburger.com/  -recommended


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jun 18, 2008)

shouldnt this thread be in the Chit Chat section??


----------



## keves2002 (Jun 19, 2008)

*www.stealthnotes.com/
*Create your own self-destructing message:* 

*www.docstoc.com/
*Find and share professional Document templates:*

*www.oldversion.com/
*Because newer version is not always better:*


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jun 19, 2008)

www.indiagsm.com

for indian mobile rates


----------



## hullap (Jun 19, 2008)

*www.istheshit.net/


----------



## slugger (Jun 20, 2008)

Don't be decieved by the site's appearance - *This guy is a legend

Searchlores*


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 20, 2008)

^^ Yeah Fravia's cracking and reverse-engineering tutorials... They are a legend. I read them till I could no more understand them, and then I realized that was just the first page!!!


----------



## Saharika (Jun 21, 2008)

for me
www.compareindia.com
www.funnyhindijokes.com
ishare.rediff.com

mostly...


----------



## krishna@digit (Jun 21, 2008)

Send Free National SMS using *peekamo*


----------



## umurali2000 (Nov 23, 2009)

*www.evhub.biz 

A website related electric vehicles 

B2B, B2C, articles and information regarding electric vehicles, buy and sell electric bikes . 

*www.eeeguyz.com

Electrical Electronics Engineering online portal and free profile publishing.


----------



## rishitells (Nov 25, 2009)

StumbleUpon.Com is the greatest site you'will ever find on the internet.
Nothing beats it, because you can explore great amount of information from it.


----------



## veddotcom (Nov 29, 2009)

*www.gazopa.com

Search Similar Images... Although not very Accurate but Intresting..


----------



## Hok (Dec 1, 2009)

rapidshare.com - Source of all movies,music,games,TV shows,etc. A must for anyyone with an internet connection.


----------

